# tyrozets in pregnancy



## jess82

I'm nearly 17 weeks pregnant after immune treatment and I've started to get a bad throat is it ok to take tyrozets for it I can't see any warning on the leaflet to say you can't but wanted to check as they contain an antibiotic

Thanks 
Jessica


----------



## mazv

Fine to use if you want to.

Link to NHS information here  CLICK HERE

The drug company that manufacture these tablets state that there are no special precautions for use in pregnancy or breastfeeding.

Maz x


----------

